# NY Governor's Blunder to Cost NY Millions



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

On December 14, NY Governor David A Paterson announced the closing of the last state-run game farm, the Reynolds Game Farm, the source of the pheasant for NY's Pheasant Restoration Program - a program 100 years old.

The reason given was a need to close the budget deficit. That is the reason, and according to Judith Enck, the state cannot afford to continue the program because the return only benefits 60,000 people.

NOT TRUE! Below is my letter to the Governor, Ms. Enck and a few others. They should have the hard copy by now.

Please everyone..... If you haven't already, please write the Governor and oppose the closing of the pheasant farm. Oppose the termination of the Pheasant Restoration Program. Below is the letter you may use. Simply print your name and address, and then sign thye letter and MAIL to the addresses I will provide in the next post.

*********************************************

Honorable Governor David Paterson
State of New York
State Capitol Building
Albany, NY 12224


Dear Mr. Governor;

I am writing this letter concerning the pending closure of the Reynolds Game Farm, the last state-operated pheasant farm which supplies the bulk of stocked pheasants for the NYS Pheasant Restoration program, a program which has been highly successful and popular for nearly 100 years.

I am vehemently opposed to this facility’s closure. When you examine the reasons why, I am certain you will agree that this move is a bad idea and is moving NYS in the wrong direction.

According to the North American Wildlife Conservation Model, we are all bound by the principle that any changes made to the programs and regulations of conservation activities must deliver a benefit to wildlife, habitat and all people of New York State. The closure of the pheasant farm is in direct contradiction with our shared responsibility, as follows:

1 – The pheasant farm is operated by voluntary contributions made by those electing to purchase a sporting license. This is an expense not incurred by everyone as is claimed (no taxpayer dollars are spent).

2 – The investment made by sportsmen and women amounts to only $750,000.00 (again, an amount which exists through voluntary, rather than mandated, contribution).

3 – For this voluntary $750,000.00 investment, the program delivers positive educational benefits to our youth, through the 4-H Pheasant rearing cooperative program, delivering wildlife education to children - important education they cannot receive anywhere else, or through any other program.

4 – This voluntary $750,000.00 investment also delivers an outstanding inmate rehabilitation program through prisoners raising these birds as well, which in turn benefits society at large through the lessons of the value of life learned by participating inmates (Safari Club International program,) a benefit realized upon their release from the penitentiary.

5 – The pheasant program delivers species restoration in desired habitat areas of this great State that once had thriving pheasant populations, and indeed many areas are seeing naturally reproducing populations restored.

6 – The pheasant program delivers one of the most popular hunting experiences to approximately 52,000 hunters each year. This activity creates economic activity, with a realized return on a $750,000.00 voluntary investment of over $20 million (conservatively) to the NYS hunting economy (according to US Fish & Wildlife Fishing, Hunting and Wildlife-related Recreation Survey, New York State, year ending 2006), directly, with potentially another $10-$20 million indirect benefit to our economy in total. This economic activity generates tax revenue (sales tax, business tax, income tax,) which benefits the General Fund, which benefits all of NYS residents, and even non-residents, too.

7 – The pheasant program also provides incentive for access to approximately 100,000 acres of private lands, access which is critical to economic activity and tax revenue streams beyond the pheasant program’s direct impact.

8 – The Youth Pheasant hunt, which is heavily dependent upon the pheasant stocking program, and thereby the Reynolds Game Farm, is the only proven successful vehicle to recruit the future defenders of our ecosystems and wildlife.

We all know the economic troubles NYS and indeed our Nation currently are experiencing. However, Mr. Governor, one does not fix the shortfalls in revenue by reducing revenue streams further, yet this is exactly what your plan accomplishes, which will not save money, rather will cost the taxpayers in total more through lowering revenues by stifling economic activity.

This state has many challenges. When decisions made and action taken directly deflates our economy, the result is always more problems for the citizens. When such decisions and actions taken increase the cost liability to the citizens, such consequence reduces everyone’s spending power, and further depresses our economy and tax revenue to Albany. Is this a wise practice to continue, Mr. Governor?

Anyone with the slightest bit of business acumen would see the blatant error in this decision. Anyone concerned with finances would reverse this decision upon recognizing the consequences of the attempt to “save” $750,000.00. The result is you will lose tens of millions of dollars. Does that really make any sense to you?







With all due respect, you must immediately reverse this decision and rather focus upon growing economic activity, not reducing it. When the economy shrinks, so does your tax revenue. Moreover, when economic shrink relates directly to such erroneous decisions and actions taken, such as the one you are proposing, it becomes a complete injustice for everyone in NYS. Why continue down a path that will prove yet again to be a failure?

Please restore the pheasant farm and pheasant program now. I am very interested in your response to the very specific elements in this letter, and I trust your response will be equally as such.


Sincerely,





Cc: Alexander “Pete” Grannis, Patricia Riexinger, Judith Enck, Laura Anglin



Ps. May you and yours have a very merry Christmas, and a healthy and happy New Year.

***************************************************

Mods, I know this is a bowhunting area, but this is the place that gets the most traffic. If these anti's succeed at this, far more damage will be done, as they are not only screwing with voluntary money, not general funds, but they are also circumventing Federal Law concerning the conservation fund, a law that has been in place since 1932.

Please, if possible, make this a sticky? We need to stop these pukes NOW!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Addresses to send the letter to*

Here are the addresses of the people you need to get the letter to.

Pete Grannis, Commissioner
NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation
625 Broadway
Albany, NY 12233

Patricia Riexinger, Director of FWMR
NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation
625 Broadway
Albany, NY 12233 

Laura L. Anglin, Director
NYS Bureau of the Budget
State Capitol
Albany, NY 12224


David A. Paterson, Governor
State of New York
State Capitol
Albany, NY 12224

Judith Enck
Deputy Secretary for the Environment
State Capitol
Albany NY, 12224


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Below is an email string that I have between myself and Judith Enck, the "tart-tongued Deputy Commissioner of the Environment" (accoring to the NY Times) and her apparent loss of her tongue when she received the email I sent on to the Senate and Assembly EnCon Committee Members - PAY ATTENTION TO THE NUMBERS:



Email Thread between myself and Enck and Senate/ Assembly said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Rich Davenport
> To: 'Judith Enck'
> Sent: Wednesday, December 24, 2008 9:58 AM
> ...


We need everyone! Please, this is only the beginning....


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT

Sticky, please????

This one is of paramount importance to all outdoors enthusiasts of NYS.


----------



## fredbear1969 (Oct 21, 2003)

the sad truth is that there gonna do whatever they want to no matter who rights letters or emails. that was proved this last election with the bailout voting and the automotive bailout.they don't give two ##### on what we think.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

fredbear1969 said:


> the sad truth is that there gonna do whatever they want to no matter who rights letters or emails. that was proved this last election with the bailout voting and the automotive bailout.they don't give two ##### on what we think.


Although this is somewhat true, we have different conditions here, and when this stuff hits the media, and it is already happening, and when the people realize this is voluntarily contributed money, not tax dollars, yet this voluntary contribution returns millions upon millions to the general fund, the embarrassment for these folks will be herculean, if we can get our numbers strong and the press gets the word out (and that is already happening).

We need the letters coming in from the masses. This gives added weight to the news articles that will be hitting the press shortly.

And of course the policians in the legislature will also pressure the Governor (as they did during the Grannis battle for additional education moneys) to reverse this, especially when the facts of millions lost, helping to grow the deficit, not shrink it, is in play with this decision.

This is not my opinion, folks. These are the facts. All data is available publically, then all one has to do is a little math.

Please send in the letters. We cannot let this happen without a fight.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Some reality and encouragement from Mike Zagata, former DEC Commissioner and current President of the Ruffed Grouse Society



Zagata Comments of email string with Enck said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> From: MZagata
> To: Fred Z. Neff
> Cc: [email protected]
> ...


Great minds think alike. NYSCC issued their press release concerning the Reynold's Game Farm closure about a day before I sent my letter and began digging for the fiscal truth.

I recommended the council buy ad space in every major NY paper to run an open letter on this subject. I even committed $200 of my own money towards the cost of these ads. I have received commitments from others since putting that out last week, which total $3,000.00 thus far.

By no means is anyone required to contribute, just send the letter.

Working to get this one moving. Will be approaching USSA, Pheasants Forever, and the NRA for help in paying for the ADs. I will also contact the major retailrs for their help. too. I have a good relationship with the Bass pro Folks. After all, they helped me shut down the WHA with their position that I was able to secure from them.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scott in WI (Jul 9, 2004)

they tried to do the same thing in WI. at the Poynette Pheasant Farm. It failed. Some anonymous donors and public outcry stopped the closure. The biggest problem within all of this was the fact that the WI DNR was taking money out of the Pheasant Stamp receipts (hunting license sales) and putting it into OTHER programs not benefitting Pheasant habitat/population. All sportsmans organizations must keep a watchful eye on their State Game Boards of Directors. Those people are virtually clueless of the value of sportsmen and are constantly attempting deceitful use of our license coffers.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

scott in WI said:


> they tried to do the same thing in WI. at the Poynette Pheasant Farm. It failed. Some anonymous donors and public outcry stopped the closure. The biggest problem within all of this was the fact that the WI DNR was taking money out of the Pheasant Stamp receipts (hunting license sales) and putting it into OTHER programs not benefitting Pheasant habitat/population. All sportsmans organizations must keep a watchful eye on their State Game Boards of Directors. Those people are virtually clueless of the value of sportsmen and are constantly attempting deceitful use of our license coffers.


hear hear and THANK YOU!

Without US honoring our sports and traditions through acting as pit bull watch dog, and standing up and fighting, well.....

thanks much!!!!!!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SEADUCKTION (Nov 22, 2008)

TTT,
I thought I read some where that the farm was also run off federal money from some where also. I remember reading that some where, and now there are some lawyers looking into it. Great idea, let's hope it works.
Rich


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

SEADUCKTION said:


> TTT,
> I thought I read some where that the farm was also run off federal money from some where also. I remember reading that some where, and now there are some lawyers looking into it. Great idea, let's hope it works.
> Rich


Yes. That's part of the Pittman Robertson Act of 1932.

Each and every state that has established a conservation fund, which is funded through sporting license sales dedicated to conservation works and projects, etc, also qualify to receive Federal Conservation $$ which are generated by an excise tax on all hunting gear, ammo, clothes, etc, which is paid at the MFR level, not seen by consumers.

Additionally, in 1955, the Johnson Dingle Act established similar federal excise taxes on fishing gear and such, which also are part of the Federal Conservation act, which is included in the money sent to each state from the Feds.

However, this money is allocated based on licenses sold. There is a formula used by the Feds to equitably distribute the money. Based on the formula the Feds use, which includes coastline size, etc, NY's per license sold Federal contribution is @ $10.00 per licence sold.

Again, regardless of state or federal money, its 100% voluntary, rather than a mandated tax on all.

Hey, didn't PEBO say we needed more volunteerism in the USA? Seems to me like this is exactly the kind of impactful volunteerism PEBO speaks of. It delivers nothing but positive and tremendous revenues to the state coffers.

Wonder why they want this eliminated?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt

Article on this one that will hit everywhere in some form or another very soon...

http://www.weloveoutdoors.com


lead article.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

From what I heard the Gov and DEC is stating that the farm is run off of general funds not the Pittman Roberson act on hunting equipment.Sad to see it close been open since 1927 I believe I did do a post in Legeslation and Hunting rights about it that I got from the NRA.Yea alot of money will be lost to the people of NY to bad those *@*&@^%$ are to blind to see that.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> From what I heard the Gov and DEC is stating that the farm is run off of general funds not the Pittman Roberson act on hunting equipment.Sad to see it close been open since 1927 I believe I did do a post in Legeslation and Hunting rights about it that I got from the NRA.Yea alot of money will be lost to the people of NY to bad those *@*&@^%$ are to blind to see that.


Yep, that's the big lie.

Not one penny of taxpayer money goes to the program. 100% CF funds from license sales and Federal Robertson-Pittman money (also voluntary as it applies to a tax on gear purchases, so if you don't buy any hunting-related gear, nor do you buy a sporting license, you have paid nothing to reap the tremendous benefits the people of NY receive).

And in return for this voluntary contribution we see millions pumped into the state economy and general fund.

Oh, I haven't yet touched on the 2.5 million bird watchers in NYS, 1.2 million of which travel quite a bit, and a couple hundred thousand watch game birds, including pheasant, turkey and grouse, spending money on gasoline and cameras and binoculars and all of that carries tax revenue to the state coffers, too.

Yes, I even have those numbers , though I have yet to publish that economic impact and consequential tax revenue benefit


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Dunno if Doc mentioned this or not but the left over Pheasants are to be given to local food banks for the poor.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Too bad the guv will never even read your letter, because hes, well, nevermind. But the real truth is that the animal rights quacks are probably behind this and the anti-gun nuts and who knows who else. Good luck to you and here is another bump for you.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea this was happening.... What a shame.....we probably won't have a pheasant population in due time...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Dunno if Doc mentioned this or not but the left over Pheasants are to be given to local food banks for the poor.


Actually, according to Mike Murphy at the Reynolds Game Farm, those 8,000 breeders are still there!

Seems like that may be another LIE....


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Too bad the guv will never even read your letter, because hes, well, nevermind. But the real truth is that the animal rights quacks are probably behind this and the anti-gun nuts and who knows who else. Good luck to you and here is another bump for you.


Yes, you are 100% correct. I have the letter from HSUS "applauding" this decision.

Timing is fishy. Sportsmen didn't know until 12/14 when an internal memo leaked out to us. The HSUS letter applauding the decision was released on 12/9.

Here's another tidbit for everyone. Did you know that NYS has 2.5 MILLION bird watchers, and 1.2 MILLION travel to watch birds??

Did you also know that out of the 1.2 million traveling and spending bird watchers, 585,000 watch pheasants and other game birds?

Yep. That is direct from the USF&W Report, NYS-specific, 2006, page 43.

http://www.census.gov/prod/2008pubs/fhw06-ny.pdf

And 138,000 of them are NON-RESIDENTS.......

No benefit, eh? heeheehee

The Governor is cooked. This is hitting everywhere across the state now. EVERYWHERE


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

why would they keep it open?...then the hunting license $ can go into the general fund like they do here in CT. Nothing like supporting welfare with my tag $


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

doctariAFC said:


> Actually, according to Mike Murphy at the Reynolds Game Farm, those 8,000 breeders are still there!
> 
> Seems like that may be another LIE....



Sorry Doc I should have said when the farm closes thats what the plans were for the Pheasants


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Sorry Doc I should have said when the farm closes thats what the plans were for the Pheasants


No, I know what you're saying. But in an email from Judith Enck to the NYSCC Small Game Committee chairman, she claimed the 8,000 had already been processed, packed and shipped, at a cost of $50K.

That's what I mean by the LIE.

I have that email somewhere if you would like it posted.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Tom_in_CT said:


> why would they keep it open?...then the hunting license $ can go into the general fund like they do here in CT. Nothing like supporting welfare with my tag $


That's their goal, but that is not the law in NYS.

I know, the law never stopped anyone, right?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

doctariAFC said:


> No, I know what you're saying. But in an email from Judith Enck to the NYSCC Small Game Committee chairman, she claimed the 8,000 had already been processed, packed and shipped, at a cost of $50K.
> 
> That's what I mean by the LIE.
> 
> I have that email somewhere if you would like it posted.


No problem DOC thank You for the updates


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> No problem DOC thank You for the updates


Well, this information has been picked up by everyone.

The article on WLO is being used everywhere, including our allies at Safari Club (linked on their website), Bass Pro Shops!, Outdoor News is running the story, Bill Nojay hjas the information from a Rochester area radio station, Buffalo area is picking it up, Hudson Valley Press is picking up on this as well.

Many, many more.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Top-line estimate of fuel tax receipts alone from the bird watchers, residents only:

$7.6 MIL - $15.198 MIL

According to the numbers, 447K residents of NY spend $184/ yr on gasoline traveling to watch pheasants, turkeys and other birds.

Doing a little math, based on cost of gasoline during that time pegs the gallon usage to @ 54 gallons per year. Using Syracuse U gas tax study, this pegs the tax liability to each watcher at $34.00/ yr (really $34.44, but, let's keep it simple and low)

At face value (remember I am not including the 138,000 non-residents who also watch pheasant in NYS), this means fuel tax receipts from this group could be as high as $15,198,000.00 to the general fund. If I lop it by 50%, this is $7.6 Mil.

So, if I go on the high end...... The $750K voluntary contributions spend for Game Farm returns:

From Hunters: Up to $4.5 Mil in sales tax and gas tax revenue.
From Watchers: Up to $15.198 MIL in JUST GAS TAX

There's the $20 MIL loss I expected, and I haven't analyzed the sales tax generated by the Watchers, not have I calculated bed taxes for any group, let alone income and business taxes.


WOW


----------



## SEADUCKTION (Nov 22, 2008)

The more and more I read, the worse it gets. I am still trying to figure out if we are worse off with this new governor, or if we would have been better off with the ladies man. I agree the anti's are most surely behind this, and hey lets bring in another one from the kennedy family, then look out.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

SEADUCKTION said:


> The more and more I read, the worse it gets. I am still trying to figure out if we are worse off with this new governor, or if we would have been better off with the ladies man. I agree the anti's are most surely behind this, and hey lets bring in another one from the kennedy family, then look out.


yes, it is quite astounding.

but, the "ladies man" appointed the idiots in charge and the ones making these decisions/ recommendations to the Governor.

He appointed Grannis, an appointment that I fought hard, and he also gave Enck her job, a position that was not around until Spitzer created it.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

> 1 – The pheasant farm is operated by voluntary contributions made by those electing to purchase a sporting license. This is an expense not incurred by everyone as is claimed (no taxpayer dollars are spent).
> 
> 2 – The investment made by sportsmen and women amounts to only $750,000.00 (again, an amount which exists through voluntary, rather than mandated, contribution).


I dont understand or im missing something while reading.

If the farm is operated by voluntary contributions how can the government shut it down? If they arent involved money wise how can they walk in and tell someone they have to cease operation?


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

We are toast here in NY.
If they don't get us here in NY, they'll get us on the federal level.

Isn't the guy pushing to be head of NY Senate the guy who has been pushing a bill that would classify lawful hunting as 'cruelty to animals'?
I read that in November, but haven't heard any more since then.
I think Grannis and Patterson were for the bill as well when they were in their previous positions.
How can people vote for democrats???????


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

WNYBowhunter said:


> We are toast here in NY.
> If they don't get us here in NY, they'll get us on the federal level.
> 
> Isn't the guy pushing to be head of NY Senate the guy who has been pushing a bill that would classify lawful hunting as 'cruelty to animals'?
> ...


yep...

this is why we must fight.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

G20 said:


> I dont understand or im missing something while reading.
> 
> If the farm is operated by voluntary contributions how can the government shut it down? If they arent involved money wise how can they walk in and tell someone they have to cease operation?


because Enck, Grannis and Paterson are card-carrying members of HSUS. Probably PETA, too.

and they know that they can get away with violation of law because the consequences are nothing for them.

Heck, "John" Spitzer still isn't charged with any crimes, is he?

Why would they fear violating any law when consequences are non-existent? And they seek to end hunting and they seek to ban guns.

That is the only reason, and its a big reason, because with these in place, it means we have control over our money. Eliminate us, and they get control of the money and will tax the heck out of us even more to accomplish what we do voluntarily.

Doesn't play well with these socialists, my friend. They want control of all our money


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SEADUCKTION (Nov 22, 2008)

DR,
Has there been any lawyers or attorneys that have stepped up to the plate to take on the state about this yet? Wondering if there is any legal action we can take to protect us against this sheeity govt. we have.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

SEADUCKTION said:


> DR,
> Has there been any lawyers or attorneys that have stepped up to the plate to take on the state about this yet? Wondering if there is any legal action we can take to protect us against this sheeity govt. we have.


We are working on it.

Our first stop is to find out if NYSCC is going to do this. Several salvos have been fired their way.

Unknown as of yet. Will keep you posted.

Something will be done but which group that will step up is not yet clear. NYSCC gets first dibs, but the clock is ticking. I know the call has gone out to others for assistance.


FYI, based on more tax estimates, we are up to $26.1 MIL in lost tax revenue and climbing. PER YEAR


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Excerpt from Bill Connor's Poughkeepsie Journal article - 

_These are tough times. Lord knows budgets are being trimmed at all levels of government. Corporate America is even paying closer attention to the way it spends its money. Everyone is being called upon to make sacrifices.

The stated reason for closing the Reynolds farm is the state's budget crunch. Operational costs for the farm are not expensed to the state General Fund, however. As with most wildlife management programs, the farm was supported by Conservation Fund monies. The fund is supported through sporting license fees, federal allocations based on license sales volumes under the Pittman-Robertson Act and other fees associated with fish and wildlife programs.

This is an important issue to the sporting community - not just for the impact it will have on upland bird hunting in the state, but also for the way it was made. As of late as September, there were assurances to the state's Conservation Fund Advisory Board (CFAB) that no decision would be made without consultations with CFAB and the interest groups they represent.

Charles Hancock of Monroe County (Rochester) is chairman of CFAB, and he was very disappointed with the way this has been handled. "It irks me that they did not live up to their agreement. The department (Department of Environmental Conservation) did not consult with us," he said. Apparently the decision was made and then CFAB was informed. Even then, it was more by way of a leak than a formal declaration of the impending decision.

I have been told that Judith Enck, the governor's Deputy Secretary for Environmental Affairs, has expressed the opinion that pheasants are an exotic species and that we (the DEC) should not be raising and stocking them. The Chinese ringnecked pheasant was first introduced in the U.S. around 1891. They flourished and did so for years because of the favorable habitat that was created by our farming practices.

As farms started disappearing and hedgerows were slowly replaced by timber and suburban lawns, the wild pheasants were replaced with gamefarm-reared birds. So here it is, nearly 120 years later. It's a little late to be playing the "exotic species'' card. That might be a valid argument if the pheasants were crowding out native species or causing environmental problems. That is not the case.

More to the point, the Humane Society of the United States has published a treatise against pheasant stocking titled "Wildlife Management Afowl" that mirrors the opinions expressed by Enck. A question to the DEC press office asking whether Enck or Commissioner Pete Grannis are affiliated with HSUS has not been answered._

I think New York is demonstrating itself to be one of the least sportsman friendly states in the country. No more pheasants, no more pheasant youth hunts, less game to hunt. How do you expect to get young people into hunting, if there is nothing to shoot at?! No pheasant, deer numbers get smaller and smaller every year, even though there is no shortage of DMP's to keep the license revenues up! Ruffed Grouse except for the North Country are non-existent. The Reynolds Farm may very likely be sold to Cornell which will bring in quick cash to the state. And we're only taking about hunting so far. The fish hatcheries are in dire straits, trout stamps, hunting and fishing license increases, less to hunt and less to fish. In New York it is abundantly clear.. it's all about Dollar$ and little to do with sound land, fish and wildlife management. Time to look into going to other state's that actually care about the sportsman and women and fish & wildlife.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

great post.....

But think about this for a second.

The system and traditions and principles of conservation and sport hunting were BORN IN NYS. Governor Theodore Roosevelt.

Its time to fight, not run. And the fight is on.

TTT.....


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Please, everyone, get that letter out to these pukes in Albany.

I have received phone calls from Putnam County - they are outraged. I have received emails from 20 other counties, telkling me they are with me, keep it up, let's overturn this, the NYSOWA has published my letters to Enck on their website. Hamburg, West Seneca, Elma, East Aurora area newspapers have the articles running.

We are working on a full press campaign to get the truth out. 

We have to unite with one clear voice to get the truth out, not only on the pheasant farm, but what our sports deliver to everyone in this (once) great State.

We need everyone, folks. Now is not the time for "what can we do, better move, don't buy a license" garbage. NOw is the time to fight.

The information is getting out, and its starting to get out in force. Takes a little while, but we are hammering them, and the more people we inform, the larger and heavier the crush will be.

This is only the beginning, folks. The time to stand and fight is NOW


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm cool with the abolishment of the game bird farm.

As long as they put politicians out in the field as replacements.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Logical is the polar opposite to New York State when it comes to better interests.

between the "fat tax" stamps, closing and 4564824638823 other fees- will they have enough for next years budget? I bet they dont ukey:

I told my wife last night as we listened to more BS on the news- God forbid I lose my job- But if so; I will look out of state first. It isnt tied to pheasants or hunting matters nearly as much as *** are they doing and why are we paying for all of it????


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

this is what happens to weak unorganized groups like us hunters. if only 1/2 of the effort used between hunting groups to fight each other was used to fight the real enemy we would have a chance.

i don't understand it, we enjoy a sport with huge numbers in men and money who should have the power to thwart any attempt by the politico's to undermine us.

i've talked to numerous hunters in my area and they don't even know about this and don't seem to have any real concern about it either

it's amazing how they (politicians tacticians)can pull this off without most of us even knowing about it!!!


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

I just read the article about this crap in the latest NY Outdoor News....I don't pheasant hunt, but I still think its a shame!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

it is a shame, and we cannot go quietly into that good night.

Join the fight. We can ill-afford to ignore this crap any longer, hoping they'll "go away".


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

DoctariAFC wrote... 



> great post.....
> 
> But think about this for a second.
> 
> ...



Excellent Point! Will Do...!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

longbowhunter said:


> DoctariAFC wrote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent, my friend...

Well, the word is starting to get out. Leo Maloney from the Oneida region in his column today.

http://www.oneidadispatch.com/articles/2009/01/01/sports/doc495d6761dedb3668871882.txt


----------



## Fletch NY (Sep 23, 2008)

Keep us posted. I have sent my letters the day after I heard about it 2 weeks ago. I also emailed Figuroa, the outdoors editor for the Syracuse Post Standard but nothing there yet.

Let me know if there is a petition or anyone else you want me to letter harass!!

Nice now the blind are stealin from me too!! 

I am pissed and I have never hunted Pheasant!!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Fletch NY said:


> Keep us posted. I have sent my letters the day after I heard about it 2 weeks ago. I also emailed Figuroa, the outdoors editor for the Syracuse Post Standard but nothing there yet.
> 
> Let me know if there is a petition or anyone else you want me to letter harass!!
> 
> ...




NO DOUBT!

Hey, I've only done a couple pheasant hunts myself, but this one is more than just the pheasants, as you already know.

Keep peppering the blind squirrel in Albany with letters. Bury his blind arse in paper. It will make this media push far more effective!

Thank you so much for your support. Time to fight is now, and we ought not go away if these pukes reverse this decision, rather, up the vocal level of visibility......

And with more letters, articles like this one/ these start to carry a lot more weight.

http://www.oneidadispatch.com/articles/2009/01/01/sports/doc495d6761dedb3668871882.txt

http://www.weloveoutdoors.com


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

This is making me sick the more I hear about it Enck sounds like a friggin tree hugger and Granazz is sounding more like what the NRA made him out to be Anti Hunting.Then again from a state that elected Mrs.***** to the senate after only living here a few months what else do we expect.Things are going down the crapper quicker then a jet flush in this country


----------



## TOPCA9335 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Nys pheasant farm*

PLEASE SUPPORT THIS FOR OUR YOUTHS. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD.
THANK YOU 
STAY SAFE
TOM COLE
Rensselaer County spokesman preparing legal challenge to pheasant farm closure
Posted by David Figura/The Post-Standard January 12, 2009 10:13AM
Outdoorsman across the state continue to be upset about Gov. Patterson's decision to close the Reynolds Game Farm near Ithaca, the state's sole pheasant-rearing facility. The following is a letter from Howie Cushing Jr., president of the Rensselaer County Conservation Alliance Inc.:

"On behalf of the sportsmen/women, 4-H and Cooperator Chick program, youth hunting, traditional recreation, economic stability for hunting related jobs, the Rensselaer County Conservation Alliance Inc. is in the process of ascertaining an injuction against the N.Y.S. Department of Environmental Conservation to cease the proposed plan to close the Reynolds Game Farm. Closing the game farm would wipe out any chance to develop a pheasant program in N.Y.S.

Individuals, clubs sponsors can financially support this effort by contacting us immediately with your commitment . An accounting of all funds will be kept thru the Rensselaer County Alliance Inc. and used for the legal defense and professional team support.

Any monies derived from this effort left over will be returned on a cost/ ratio basis.

"Not only is the pheasant program in danger, but this is a test of what the stakeholders of the Conservation Fund will pursue and what the future of fishing , hunting and trapping means to New York Staters."

Contact for support:
PH# (518) 674-2961 Fax (518) 674-0448


Checks to :
Rensselaer County Conservation Alliance Inc.
P. O. Box 1055
Troy, New York 12181


----------



## TOPCA9335 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Update on nys pheasant*

News from New York State Rifle & Pistol Association, Inc. 

For more information contact: Tom King, 518-436-0161 

New York State Rifle & Pistol Association Begins Legal Action to Protect Pheasants

TROY, NY (01/15/2009; 1638)(readMedia)-- The New York State Rifle & Pistol Association in association with the Conservation Alliance of New York, the National Rifle Association of America and the National Shooting Sports Foundation has filed an action today requesting a restraining order to prevent the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation from destroying the pheasants at the Reynold's Game Farm near Ithaca. A tentative hearing date is set for Friday January 16, 2009. Details of the filing and proceeding will be available when the court releases the information either from the court or through the plaintiffs. If anyone would care to donate to help defray the costs of this action please send your checks to NYSRPA at P.O. Box 1023, Troy, NY 12181.


----------



## TOPCA9335 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Pheasant farm*

Thank You for a job well done.

Gov. David Paterson on Friday directed the state Department of Environmental Conservation to halt the closure of the Reynolds Game Farm near Ithaca, the state's sole pheasant-rearing facility. 

He said his decision comes as state officials and hunting groups work together to "explore options to fully support the costs of the program with increased license fees." 

It also comes after the Conservation Alliance of New York and the New York State Rifle and Pistol Association filed papers for a temporary injunction Thursday in state Supreme Court, seeking to stop the farm's closure. 



Tom Cole


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Too bad the guv will never even read your letter, because hes, well, nevermind. But the real truth is that the animal rights quacks are probably behind this and the anti-gun nuts and who knows who else. Good luck to you and here is another bump for you.


You can say it. He's blind and he's an idiot!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard on the radio this morning that they aren't going to close some of them down. I don't remember which ones tho. I was trying to look on the radio station website. But theres nothing there. So something is working that you guys are doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I would like to know how much does that idiot plan on raising the hunting license fee. I mean its already pricey as is. If it goes up to close to 100 for the Super Sportsman, I will be ticked off. Probably nothing we can do. Just have to buy large game and archery and leave it at that.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

*Picutre for you Doc*

I took this today at 1:22 PM right down the road in Shawangunk.So I thought you would like to see it.Been seeing quiet a few over the past few years seems there making it through Huning season I know last year there were some in the same area in Spring.BTW there were 4 total this one was off to the side and closer for a picture.


----------

